# Fingertip Pushups



## pete (Jun 28, 2004)

Over the past month, i've been fortunate to attend 2 different Chin Na seminars conducted by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming.  At each seminar, Dr. Yang has warned against doing pushups on your fingertips. Apparently, there are acupressure points in one or more of the fingertips that may have a negative effect on your eyes from the sustained pressure of supporting your body weight. Instead, Dr. Yang has advised those who continue to train with these types of pushups to use the finger pads rather than the tips, or to avoid them completely and do standard palm down pushups.  

Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming has published many books, tapes and dvds on Tai Chi, Qigong, Baguazhang, Chin Na, and Shaolin White Crane Gong Fu.  I understand that in some of his published material, Dr. Yang had included fingertip pushups in sections on training and conditioning, but is now correcting this in newer editions, and making a point of addressing this in his seminars. 

pete


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 28, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> Over the past month, i've been fortunate to attend 2 different Chin Na seminars conducted by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming. At each seminar, Dr. Yang has warned against doing pushups on your fingertips. Apparently, there are acupressure points in one or more of the fingertips that may have a negative effect on your eyes from the sustained pressure of supporting your body weight. Instead, Dr. Yang has advised those who continue to train with these types of pushups to use the finger pads rather than the tips, or to avoid them completely and do standard palm down pushups.
> 
> Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming has published many books, tapes and dvds on Tai Chi, Qigong, Baguazhang, Chin Na, and Shaolin White Crane Gong Fu. I understand that in some of his published material, Dr. Yang had included fingertip pushups in sections on training and conditioning, but is now correcting this in newer editions, and making a point of addressing this in his seminars.
> 
> pete


Interesting read Pete!  Do you know of a particular book in which he discusses the dangers of this? Or did he just remove the advocacy of this type of exercise from his writings?  

MJ :asian:


----------



## pete (Jun 28, 2004)

hey mj... i've heard from his students that it is mentioned in new edition of Shaolin White Crane, but since i don't train in that style, haven't bought the book!  pete.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 28, 2004)

Use the pads - and pull inward towards PC 8.  This keeps you from jamming the bones together and putting undo pressure on the extra points on the tips of the fingers.

Best,

Steve


----------

